# Help making a good decision - Amaya XTS or Barudan Elite Pro - any wisdom out there?



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

Hello fellow workers! I am in a tough place! LOL! I am in the process of updating our little PR embroidery machines to commercial grade machines. With lots decent research on the net, I am still unable to find anyone who has some experience with the Amaya XTS. I know its the 'new' baby out from Melco, but honestly someone has to have bought one. My other choice is the Barudan which sounds like a work horse with 99% positive comments from users. 

Both would work for me. Software is always a concern too. The Amaya has the DesignShop Pro+ and with the Barudan I would be using the Wilcom Deco Studio with Power Pack. 

Any words of wisdom out there to help us? 
Thank you!
Kym


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Barudan. There really isn't a comparison between those two machines. If you've ever seen them side by side you'd understand. The Amaya will certainly be cheaper but you didn't mention a monetary constraint so without that consideration I'd definitely go with the Barudan. Our Elite Pro has been going strong for two years now.


----------



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks Dave. The difference in cost between the two is one 'good order'. You know what I mean. 
I am looking for a machine that is user troubleshooting friendly. 
The Barudan looked solid! sewed smoothly and when looking for used machines was almost impossible. Another sign..... There are many used Amaya XT for sale. So, I ask myself, is resale important? am I buying a car? Hehe!

The other deal breaker is the software. 

What software do you use Dave? Wilcom?


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Where are you located? Service may play a part in all of this. I hear Melcos are easy to work on and Barudan has an office here in Northern Ohio. If your not close to Ohio or good with your hands, I'd look at a machine with ties close to your home.


----------



## myfinishingtouch (Nov 21, 2009)

Service is very important as mentioned. But not as important as you'd think. Why do I say this since it seems to go against conventional wisdom? Possibly because I'm fairly mechanical and really too cheap to fly in a tech to Shreveport and pay them per diem to work on my machine.

However, my wife and I did go to Ft Worth right after we bought our machine and went through the initial training classes which included normal maintenance operations. This was valuable because it lessened my fear about opening up the panels on this very expensive machine. It gave me a common frame of reference so that when I call up Barudan tech support I can understand what they are trying to get me to look at.

Telephone support is extremely critical in my opinion if you don't have a tech in town or would rather do the mx yourself and not pay someone to do it. Barudan tech support is extremely helpful and if they are busy when you call will call you back very soon and spend as much time on the phone as you need to work the problem. Of course in two years the biggest thing I've had to deal with was a timing of the hook when I bumping a needle into a hoop. But tech support got me through it and if I need to do it again I feel confident I could do it easily.

Software ... I use Wilcom. Sure, it's expensive but it is the gold standard. Same thing on tech support. If I have something I don't understand I call Wilcom and usually talk to James or Maria and they are great! I digitize because I want to be able to get jobs I wouldn't be able to get otherwise. The alternative is finding someone that you like to digitize for you and paying for their services. You really can pay to have many, many designs digitized for the price of the top level Wilcom. But I bit the bullet and bought the software. My business model may not be yours.

Try www.embroideryyellowpages.com for used Wilcom and then see how much an upgrade would cost from Wilcom. You can probably get into Wilcom this way for less than buying it directly from Wilcom.


----------



## kymsue (Jul 8, 2010)

We are in the Tacoma area of Washington state. Neither company is close, but do have phone support and can have someone here if needed. I do most of the maintenance on the machines I have now. I am not too concerned about that. But, I am glad to hear the Buradan tech support is very good. 

I would love to know more about the Amaya XTS. And how much 'better' they are from the XT. 

The Amaya dealer has been very helpful, but is also trying to see the machine. The Buradan dealer is not as easy to get a hold of and not as helpful. hmmm, does the Buradan just sell itself, is it that much better....

Like the Wilcom. Called them directly and can turn in my 'old' softwear to purchase DesignShop 1.5 with PowerPack for $1400. Not sure what Level 1 would be. 

Well. I appriciate both of comments. Buradan is at the top of the list. Still looking for someone who has the XTS


----------



## PiPsodin (May 14, 2012)

I have a chance to buy a BARUDAN BEDSH - say 8-12 model 2006
Can anybody tell me what kind of software is good to use with it, is it possible to sew cap's and if possible price (more or less) for this machine.
Thanks to all for any advice!


----------

